# Natural, Light colored substrate for black tarantulas?



## Soli (May 20, 2013)

I just got my first tarantula, a euathlus sp "red". I want to make a nice looking naturalistic terrarium (that resembled the area they come from), but I cannot seem to find a light colored substrate that would contrast her. I am currently using organic peat moss and it is too dark for my taste.

 Also would it hurt to put a few flat rocks in the enclosure?


----------



## Mello (May 20, 2013)

Soli said:


> I just got my first tarantula, a euathlus sp "red". I want to make a nice looking naturalistic terrarium (that resembled the area they come from), but I cannot seem to find a light colored substrate that would contrast her. I am currently using organic peat moss and it is too dark for my taste.
> 
> Also would it hurt to put a few flat rocks in the enclosure?


You could mix vermiculite into the dark sub to lighten the look.


----------



## Soli (May 20, 2013)

Mello said:


> You could mix vermiculite into the dark sub to lighten the look.


I was considering vermiculite but I really hate the look of it :/


----------



## Rhodin (May 20, 2013)

Putting in some flat rocks likely won't hurt unless your T decides to burrow under them and they aren't set very well. As far as lightening up your substrate you could try mixing some white sand.


----------



## Mello (May 20, 2013)

^his idea is way better lol I'd do that.


----------



## Soli (May 20, 2013)

Rhodin said:


> Putting in some flat rocks likely won't hurt unless your T decides to burrow under them and they aren't set very well. As far as lightening up your substrate you could try mixing some white sand.


What do you mean by set very well, like too loose? And that is a good idea, I might do that thanks


----------



## ManicArachnid (May 20, 2018)

Rhodin said:


> Putting in some flat rocks likely won't hurt unless your T decides to burrow under them and they aren't set very well. As far as lightening up your substrate you could try mixing some white sand.


Hi I am using Lugarti and I was wondering about something light to see my Baby Red knee. I’m legally blind and it’s so hard to see her. Thanks Kat


----------

